# Solved: BSOD help please



## markshim (Jan 20, 2009)

hi guys,
this morning I had a BSOD I have had windows 8 installed about 5 days, it has had a BSOD before but that was about my graphics driver now it says something different. can anyone help please? here my who crashed report.

Crash dump directory: C:\Windows\Minidump

Crash dumps are enabled on your computer.

*On Sun 20/01/2013 09:04:07 GMT your computer crashed*
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\012013-13010-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x7B340) 
Bugcheck code: 0x109 (0xA3A039D898AC57FC, 0x0, 0x506EAA98182E4ACB, 0x102)
Error: CRITICAL_STRUCTURE_CORRUPTION
file path: C:\Windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
Bug check description: This indicates that the kernel has detected critical kernel code or data corruption.
This might be a case of memory corruption. More often memory corruption happens because of software errors in buggy drivers, not because of faulty RAM modules. 
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver that cannot be identified at this time.


*On Sun 20/01/2013 09:04:07 GMT your computer crashed*
crash dump file: C:\Windows\memory.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntkrnlmp.exe (nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x0) 
Bugcheck code: 0x109 (0xA3A039D898AC57FC, 0x0, 0x506EAA98182E4ACB, 0x102)
Error: CRITICAL_STRUCTURE_CORRUPTION
Bug check description: This indicates that the kernel has detected critical kernel code or data corruption.
This might be a case of memory corruption. More often memory corruption happens because of software errors in buggy drivers, not because of faulty RAM modules. 
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver that cannot be identified at this time.



 
*
Conclusion
*


2 crash dumps have been found and analyzed. No offending third party drivers have been found. Consider configuring your system to produce a full memory dump for better analysis.

my ram has been fine the only thing different is I installed windows 8


----------



## markshim (Jan 20, 2009)

I installed the new amd 13.1 driver yesterday morning I was using the 12.11 beta11 drivers b4 could that be it? the only other drivers I have installed are the sata and usb filter drivers from the asus web site

not sure how to zip my mem dump file its not letting me, do I need to make it a complete mem dump file or something? Im still a bit of a noob when it come to computers

I don`t know if this is just a coincidence but both time I have had the BSOD I have been using the windows 8 metro internet explorer and not from the desktop?


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/blue_screen_view.html

you d/load the program

click on options/advanced options

select the dump

then when they come up in the main box

click on copy selected items

and paste them into the reply box here

what are you running
video card brand and model
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
model
wattage

check the listings in the bios for 12v line voltages and temperatures and post them

in the device manager uninstall the video card
reboot tapping f8 and choose low resolution mode
when windows finishes rebooting
disable a/virus
install your drivers
reboot the computer


----------



## markshim (Jan 20, 2009)

hi 

hope this is right?

ntoskrnl.exe fffff800`d7612000 fffff800`d7d5b000 0x00749000 0x50ab0e64 20/11/2012 05:00:20 
hal.dll fffff800`d7d5b000 fffff800`d7dc7000 0x0006c000 0x50875a79 24/10/2012 03:03:21 
kd.dll fffff800`d691f000 fffff800`d6928000 0x00009000 0x5010abca 26/07/2012 02:30:34 
mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll fffff880`00c6a000 fffff880`00c86000 0x0001c000 0x5010cc78 26/07/2012 04:50:00 
CLFS.SYS fffff880`00c86000 fffff880`00ce2000 0x0005c000 0x5010ab93 26/07/2012 02:29:39 
tm.sys fffff880`00ce2000 fffff880`00d05000 0x00023000 0x5010ab6d 26/07/2012 02:29:01 
PSHED.dll fffff880`00d05000 fffff880`00d1a000 0x00015000 0x5010cd61 26/07/2012 04:53:53 Microsoft® Windows® Operating System Platform Specific Hardware Error Driver 6.2.9200.16384 (win8_rtm.120725-1247) Microsoft Corporation C:\Windows\system32\PSHED.dll 
BOOTVID.dll fffff880`00d1a000 fffff880`00d24000 0x0000a000 0x5010abbe 26/07/2012 02:30:22 Microsoft® Windows® Operating System VGA Boot Driver 6.2.9200.16384 (win8_rtm.120725-1247) Microsoft Corporation C:\Windows\system32\BOOTVID.dll 
CI.dll fffff880`00d24000 fffff880`00da3000 0x0007f000 0x5076565e 11/10/2012 05:17:18 
msrpc.sys fffff880`0106f000 fffff880`010d2000 0x00063000 0x5010ab55 26/07/2012 02:28:37 
Wdf01000.sys fffff880`010d2000 fffff880`01194000 0x000c2000 0x5010aa89 26/07/2012 02:25:13 
WDFLDR.SYS fffff880`01194000 fffff880`011a4000 0x00010000 0x5010ab70 26/07/2012 02:29:04 
acpiex.sys fffff880`011a4000 fffff880`011bb000 0x00017000 0x5010aab5 26/07/2012 02:25:57 
WppRecorder.sys fffff880`011bb000 fffff880`011c6000 0x0000b000 0x5010ab73 26/07/2012 02:29:07 
ACPI.sys fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0106d000 0x0006d000 0x505ab30c 20/09/2012 06:09:16 
WMILIB.SYS fffff880`011c6000 fffff880`011d0000 0x0000a000 0x5010abac 26/07/2012 02:30:04 
msisadrv.sys fffff880`011d0000 fffff880`011da000 0x0000a000 0x5010ab32 26/07/2012 02:28:02 
pci.sys fffff880`00da3000 fffff880`00de0000 0x0003d000 0x5010ab1f 26/07/2012 02:27:43 
cng.sys fffff880`00e52000 fffff880`00ede000 0x0008c000 0x5076566e 11/10/2012 05:17:34 
tpm.sys fffff880`00ede000 fffff880`00f06000 0x00028000 0x505ab299 20/09/2012 06:07:21 
vdrvroot.sys fffff880`00f06000 fffff880`00f13000 0x0000d000 0x5010ab11 26/07/2012 02:27:29 
pdc.sys fffff880`00f13000 fffff880`00f2a000 0x00017000 0x50988a4c 06/11/2012 03:55:56 
partmgr.sys fffff880`00f2a000 fffff880`00f44000 0x0001a000 0x5010abab 26/07/2012 02:30:03 
spaceport.sys fffff880`00f44000 fffff880`00f8d000 0x00049000 0x5010ab54 26/07/2012 02:28:36 
volmgr.sys fffff880`00f8d000 fffff880`00fa5000 0x00018000 0x5010ab82 26/07/2012 02:29:22 
volmgrx.sys fffff880`01247000 fffff880`012a7000 0x00060000 0x5010aba7 26/07/2012 02:29:59 
mountmgr.sys fffff880`012a7000 fffff880`012c1000 0x0001a000 0x5010ab8d 26/07/2012 02:29:33 
atapi.sys fffff880`012c1000 fffff880`012cb000 0x0000a000 0x5010abc9 26/07/2012 02:30:33 
ataport.SYS fffff880`012cb000 fffff880`012ff000 0x00034000 0x5010ab70 26/07/2012 02:29:04 
amd_sata.sys fffff880`012ff000 fffff880`0131c000 0x0001d000 0x5056e207 17/09/2012 08:40:39 
storport.sys fffff880`0131c000 fffff880`01371000 0x00055000 0x50b439f7 27/11/2012 03:56:39 
amd_xata.sys fffff880`01371000 fffff880`0137b000 0x0000a000 0x5056e20b 17/09/2012 08:40:43 
asahci64.sys fffff880`0137b000 fffff880`0138a000 0x0000f000 0x4f053043 05/01/2012 05:08:19 
PCIIDEX.SYS fffff880`0138a000 fffff880`01399000 0x0000f000 0x5010ab75 26/07/2012 02:29:09 
EhStorClass.sys fffff880`01399000 fffff880`013b3000 0x0001a000 0x5010aad0 26/07/2012 02:26:24 
fltmgr.sys fffff880`014a5000 fffff880`01505000 0x00060000 0x5010abb1 26/07/2012 02:30:09 
fileinfo.sys fffff880`01505000 fffff880`01519000 0x00014000 0x5010ab32 26/07/2012 02:28:02 
Ntfs.sys fffff880`018ee000 fffff880`01ad1000 0x001e3000 0x5010ab13 26/07/2012 02:27:31 
ksecdd.sys fffff880`01ad1000 fffff880`01aec000 0x0001b000 0x505ab30c 20/09/2012 06:09:16 
pcw.sys fffff880`01aec000 fffff880`01afd000 0x00011000 0x5010ab5c 26/07/2012 02:28:44 
Fs_Rec.sys fffff880`01afd000 fffff880`01b07000 0x0000a000 0x5010abb0 26/07/2012 02:30:08 
ndis.sys fffff880`01c84000 fffff880`01d7f000 0x000fb000 0x5076563f 11/10/2012 05:16:47 
NETIO.SYS fffff880`01d7f000 fffff880`01dee000 0x0006f000 0x50765624 11/10/2012 05:16:20 
ksecpkg.sys fffff880`01c00000 fffff880`01c2f000 0x0002f000 0x5076563e 11/10/2012 05:16:46 
tcpip.sys fffff880`01e73000 fffff880`020a9000 0x00236000 0x505ab2ec 20/09/2012 06:08:44 
fwpkclnt.sys fffff880`020a9000 fffff880`02111000 0x00068000 0x505ab276 20/09/2012 06:06:46 
wfplwfs.sys fffff880`02111000 fffff880`0212c000 0x0001b000 0x5010aa3e 26/07/2012 02:23:58 
fvevol.sys fffff880`0212c000 fffff880`021a2000 0x00076000 0x505ab2cf 20/09/2012 06:08:15 
volsnap.sys fffff880`021a2000 fffff880`021f7000 0x00055000 0x5010abc2 26/07/2012 02:30:26 
rdyboost.sys fffff880`01e00000 fffff880`01e3b000 0x0003b000 0x5010ab52 26/07/2012 02:28:34 
mup.sys fffff880`01e3b000 fffff880`01e52000 0x00017000 0x5010aba8 26/07/2012 02:30:00 
disk.sys fffff880`01c2f000 fffff880`01c4b000 0x0001c000 0x5010ab85 26/07/2012 02:29:25 
CLASSPNP.SYS fffff880`01b07000 fffff880`01b5d000 0x00056000 0x507656f0 11/10/2012 05:19:44 
crashdmp.sys fffff880`01e5e000 fffff880`01e72000 0x00014000 0x5010ab84 26/07/2012 02:29:24 
cdrom.sys fffff880`01b71000 fffff880`01ba2000 0x00031000 0x5010aadc 26/07/2012 02:26:36 
Null.SYS fffff880`021f7000 fffff880`02200000 0x00009000 0x5010abb8 26/07/2012 02:30:16 
Beep.SYS fffff880`01e52000 fffff880`01e5a000 0x00008000 0x5010abbb 26/07/2012 02:30:19 
BasicRender.sys fffff880`01c75000 fffff880`01c82000 0x0000d000 0x5010ab63 26/07/2012 02:28:51 
dxgkrnl.sys fffff880`06271000 fffff880`063d8000 0x00167000 0x505ab2c6 20/09/2012 06:08:06 
watchdog.sys fffff880`063d8000 fffff880`063e9000 0x00011000 0x5010ab71 26/07/2012 02:29:05 
dxgmms1.sys fffff880`06200000 fffff880`0624e000 0x0004e000 0x505ab2a9 20/09/2012 06:07:37 
BasicDisplay.sys fffff880`0624e000 fffff880`0625f000 0x00011000 0x5010ab74 26/07/2012 02:29:08 
Npfs.SYS fffff880`0625f000 fffff880`06271000 0x00012000 0x5010abc2 26/07/2012 02:30:26 
Msfs.SYS fffff880`063e9000 fffff880`063f5000 0x0000c000 0x5010abc0 26/07/2012 02:30:24 
tdx.sys fffff880`01ba2000 fffff880`01bc4000 0x00022000 0x5010aa7a 26/07/2012 02:24:58 
TDI.SYS fffff880`01dee000 fffff880`01dfc000 0x0000e000 0x5010ab2f 26/07/2012 02:27:59 
netbt.sys fffff880`01800000 fffff880`01858000 0x00058000 0x5010aa5a 26/07/2012 02:24:26 
afd.sys fffff880`01858000 fffff880`018ea000 0x00092000 0x509889c6 06/11/2012 03:53:42 
pacer.sys fffff880`01bc4000 fffff880`01bee000 0x0002a000 0x5010aa09 26/07/2012 02:23:05 
vwififlt.sys fffff880`01519000 fffff880`0152f000 0x00016000 0x5010aadf 26/07/2012 02:26:39 
netbios.sys fffff880`01bee000 fffff880`01bfe000 0x00010000 0x5010ab43 26/07/2012 02:28:19 
avkmgr.sys fffff880`063f5000 fffff880`063ff000 0x0000a000 0x505982f8 19/09/2012 08:31:52 
avipbb.sys fffff880`0152f000 fffff880`01553000 0x00024000 0x50adfada 22/11/2012 10:13:46 
rdbss.sys fffff880`01553000 fffff880`015c5000 0x00072000 0x5010aab5 26/07/2012 02:25:57 
csc.sys fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01491000 0x00091000 0x505ab2dd 20/09/2012 06:08:29 
wanarp.sys fffff880`015c5000 fffff880`015df000 0x0001a000 0x505ab23f 20/09/2012 06:05:51 
nsiproxy.sys fffff880`015df000 fffff880`015ed000 0x0000e000 0x5010aa7c 26/07/2012 02:25:00 
npsvctrig.sys fffff880`015ed000 fffff880`015f9000 0x0000c000 0x5010ab15 26/07/2012 02:27:33 
mssmbios.sys fffff880`01491000 fffff880`0149d000 0x0000c000 0x5010ab7f 26/07/2012 02:29:19 
discache.sys fffff880`013b3000 fffff880`013c4000 0x00011000 0x5010ab47 26/07/2012 02:28:23 
dfsc.sys fffff880`013c4000 fffff880`013e5000 0x00021000 0x5010aaed 26/07/2012 02:26:53 
ndistapi.sys fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0120c000 0x0000c000 0x505ab30f 20/09/2012 06:09:19 
ndiswan.sys fffff880`0120c000 fffff880`0123b000 0x0002f000 0x5010aa11 26/07/2012 02:23:13 
rassstp.sys fffff880`00fa5000 fffff880`00fc3000 0x0001e000 0x5010aa3f 26/07/2012 02:23:59 
AgileVpn.sys fffff880`013e5000 fffff880`013fd000 0x00018000 0x5010aa0f 26/07/2012 02:23:11 
tunnel.sys fffff880`00fc3000 fffff880`00fef000 0x0002c000 0x5010aa08 26/07/2012 02:23:04 
CompositeBus.sys fffff880`00fef000 fffff880`00ffe000 0x0000f000 0x5010ab33 26/07/2012 02:28:03 
kdnic.sys fffff880`0123b000 fffff880`01246000 0x0000b000 0x5010ab1d 26/07/2012 02:27:41 
umbus.sys fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e12000 0x00012000 0x5010ab1b 26/07/2012 02:27:39 
atikmpag.sys fffff880`0644e000 fffff880`064db000 0x0008d000 0x50d21667 19/12/2012 19:32:55 
atikmdag.sys fffff880`06a79000 fffff880`0758f000 0x00b16000 0x50d225df 19/12/2012 20:38:55 
HDAudBus.sys fffff880`0758f000 fffff880`075a5000 0x00016000 0x505ab2eb 20/09/2012 06:08:43 
USBXHCI.SYS fffff880`075a5000 fffff880`075fc000 0x00057000 0x505ab2a7 20/09/2012 06:07:35 
ucx01000.sys fffff880`06a00000 fffff880`06a38000 0x00038000 0x505ab2ba 20/09/2012 06:07:54 
GEARAspiWDM.sys fffff880`06a49000 fffff880`06a4fc00 0x00006c00 0x4fa2e2e1 03/05/2012 19:56:17 
usbohci.sys fffff880`06a50000 fffff880`06a5d000 0x0000d000 0x50ab0d7b 20/11/2012 04:56:27 
USBPORT.SYS fffff880`064db000 fffff880`06556000 0x0007b000 0x505ab323 20/09/2012 06:09:39 
usbfilter.sys fffff880`06a5d000 fffff880`06a6e000 0x00011000 0x503d6ff0 29/08/2012 01:27:12 
usbehci.sys fffff880`06556000 fffff880`0656c000 0x00016000 0x505ab317 20/09/2012 06:09:27 
serial.sys fffff880`0656c000 fffff880`06584000 0x00018000 0x5010aba9 26/07/2012 02:30:01 
serenum.sys fffff880`06a38000 fffff880`06a45000 0x0000d000 0x5010abb5 26/07/2012 02:30:13 
Rt630x64.sys fffff880`066d2000 fffff880`06766000 0x00094000 0x4e9ebec7 19/10/2011 12:12:55 
wmiacpi.sys fffff880`06766000 fffff880`06770000 0x0000a000 0x5010aba1 26/07/2012 02:29:53 
amdppm.sys fffff880`06770000 fffff880`0678c000 0x0001c000 0x50988a16 06/11/2012 03:55:02 
raspptp.sys fffff880`0678c000 fffff880`067ad000 0x00021000 0x5010aa11 26/07/2012 02:23:13 
rasl2tp.sys fffff880`067ad000 fffff880`067d2000 0x00025000 0x5010aa14 26/07/2012 02:23:16 
raspppoe.sys fffff880`067d2000 fffff880`067ec000 0x0001a000 0x5010aa77 26/07/2012 02:24:55 
swenum.sys fffff880`067ec000 fffff880`067ed480 0x00001480 0x5010ab65 26/07/2012 02:28:53 
ks.sys fffff880`06600000 fffff880`0664f000 0x0004f000 0x5010ab6e 26/07/2012 02:29:02 
rdpbus.sys fffff880`0664f000 fffff880`0665a000 0x0000b000 0x5010ab43 26/07/2012 02:28:19 
NDProxy.SYS fffff880`0665a000 fffff880`0666e000 0x00014000 0x505ab2cb 20/09/2012 06:08:11 
usbhub.sys fffff880`076b5000 fffff880`07733000 0x0007e000 0x505ab300 20/09/2012 06:09:04 
USBD.SYS fffff880`07733000 fffff880`0773e000 0x0000b000 0x505ab34c 20/09/2012 06:10:20 
AtihdW86.sys fffff880`0773e000 fffff880`0775b000 0x0001d000 0x50c8bcde 12/12/2012 17:20:30 
portcls.sys fffff880`0775b000 fffff880`077a6000 0x0004b000 0x50765643 11/10/2012 05:16:51 
drmk.sys fffff880`077a6000 fffff880`077c8000 0x00022000 0x507656c3 11/10/2012 05:18:59 
ksthunk.sys fffff880`077c8000 fffff880`077cd380 0x00005380 0x5010ab6a 26/07/2012 02:28:58 
UsbHub3.sys fffff880`07600000 fffff880`07673000 0x00073000 0x509889eb 06/11/2012 03:54:19 
RTKVHD64.sys fffff880`08867000 fffff880`08c45d80 0x003ded80 0x4fe03d70 19/06/2012 08:50:56 
usbccgp.sys fffff880`08c46000 fffff880`08c69000 0x00023000 0x5010aafa 26/07/2012 02:27:06 
hidusb.sys fffff880`08c69000 fffff880`08c76000 0x0000d000 0x5010ab49 26/07/2012 02:28:25 
HIDCLASS.SYS fffff880`08c76000 fffff880`08c91000 0x0001b000 0x50ab0d6a 20/11/2012 04:56:10 
HIDPARSE.SYS fffff880`08c91000 fffff880`08c99000 0x00008000 0x5010abb7 26/07/2012 02:30:15 
kbdhid.sys fffff880`08c99000 fffff880`08ca6000 0x0000d000 0x5010ab61 26/07/2012 02:28:49 
kbdclass.sys fffff880`08ca6000 fffff880`08cb5000 0x0000f000 0x5010ab5f 26/07/2012 02:28:47 
mouhid.sys fffff880`08cb5000 fffff880`08cc1000 0x0000c000 0x5010ab5f 26/07/2012 02:28:47 
point64.sys fffff880`08cc1000 fffff880`08cd2000 0x00011000 0x50584a60 18/09/2012 10:18:08 
mouclass.sys fffff880`08cd2000 fffff880`08ce1000 0x0000f000 0x5010ab5f 26/07/2012 02:28:47 
win32k.sys fffff960`00028000 fffff960`0041c000 0x003f4000 0x50bd74e2 04/12/2012 03:58:26 
dump_diskdump.sys fffff880`08ce1000 fffff880`08cee000 0x0000d000 0x5010aba6 26/07/2012 02:29:58 
dump_amd_sata.sys fffff880`08cee000 fffff880`08d0b000 0x0001d000 0x5056e207 17/09/2012 08:40:39 
dump_dumpfve.sys fffff880`08d0b000 fffff880`08d1f000 0x00014000 0x505ab31a 20/09/2012 06:09:30 
monitor.sys fffff880`08d1f000 fffff880`08d2d000 0x0000e000 0x5010aa77 26/07/2012 02:24:55 
TSDDD.dll fffff960`0071f000 fffff960`00728000 0x00009000 0x5010abc1 26/07/2012 02:30:25 
cdd.dll fffff960`00881000 fffff960`008b7000 0x00036000 0x00000000 
luafv.sys fffff880`08d2d000 fffff880`08d55000 0x00028000 0x5010ab79 26/07/2012 02:29:13 
avgntflt.sys fffff880`08d55000 fffff880`08d75000 0x00020000 0x50b396ca 26/11/2012 16:20:26 
lltdio.sys fffff880`08d75000 fffff880`08d89000 0x00014000 0x5010aa42 26/07/2012 02:24:02 
nwifi.sys fffff880`08d89000 fffff880`08df7000 0x0006e000 0x5010aa87 26/07/2012 02:25:11 
ndisuio.sys fffff880`08800000 fffff880`08814000 0x00014000 0x5010aacd 26/07/2012 02:26:21 
rspndr.sys fffff880`08814000 fffff880`0882c000 0x00018000 0x5010aa46 26/07/2012 02:24:06 
HTTP.sys fffff880`0b887000 fffff880`0b963000 0x000dc000 0x509889de 06/11/2012 03:54:06 
bowser.sys fffff880`0b963000 fffff880`0b983000 0x00020000 0x5010ab31 26/07/2012 02:28:01 
mpsdrv.sys fffff880`0b983000 fffff880`0b99a000 0x00017000 0x507655e3 11/10/2012 05:15:15 
mrxsmb.sys fffff880`0b99a000 fffff880`0b9fc000 0x00062000 0x5098898f 06/11/2012 03:52:47 
mrxsmb10.sys fffff880`0b800000 fffff880`0b84b000 0x0004b000 0x5010aa0a 26/07/2012 02:23:06 
mrxsmb20.sys fffff880`0b84b000 fffff880`0b885000 0x0003a000 0x50988a1d 06/11/2012 03:55:09 
AODDriver2.sys fffff880`0882c000 fffff880`0885e000 0x00032000 0x4f7d6499 05/04/2012 09:23:37 
rikvm_9EC60124.sys fffff880`0bc60000 fffff880`0be18000 0x001b8000 0x4bd8ee58 29/04/2010 02:26:32 
Ndu.sys fffff880`0be18000 fffff880`0be34000 0x0001c000 0x5010aa2d 26/07/2012 02:23:41 
peauth.sys fffff880`0be34000 fffff880`0beff000 0x000cb000 0x5010aa58 26/07/2012 02:24:24 
secdrv.SYS fffff880`0beff000 fffff880`0bf0a000 0x0000b000 0x4508052e 13/09/2006 13:18:38 
srvnet.sys fffff880`0bf0a000 fffff880`0bf4e000 0x00044000 0x5010aa15 26/07/2012 02:23:17 
tcpipreg.sys fffff880`0bf4e000 fffff880`0bf60000 0x00012000 0x5010aa11 26/07/2012 02:23:13 
srv2.sys fffff880`0bf60000 fffff880`0bfff000 0x0009f000 0x5077aeb2 12/10/2012 05:46:26 
srv.sys fffff880`0c2c9000 fffff880`0c356000 0x0008d000 0x5010aa98 26/07/2012 02:25:28 
condrv.sys fffff880`0c356000 fffff880`0c363000 0x0000d000 0x5010abb0 26/07/2012 02:30:08 
mslldp.sys fffff880`0c363000 fffff880`0c37a000 0x00017000 0x5010aa39 26/07/2012 02:23:53


----------



## markshim (Jan 20, 2009)

I have windows 8 64bit
asus 7970 graphics card 
amd piledriver 8350 4ghz
4x2 corsair vengenance ram 8gb
asus sabertooth 990fx rv.2 motherboard bios version 1201
cooler master silent m pro 1000w psu


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. No it is not right - the Blue screen view but I will leave my colleague to deal with that

2. I will stand corrected but I did not see any offered download for 


> the only other drivers I have installed are the sata and usb filter drivers from the asus web site


Windows 8 64 bit for those on the Asus motherboard site

3. I personally would install the driver offered by Asus on the ASUS site for the 7970 the WHQL driver and not one from the AMD site

4. Is this not really the same issue, but a slight development of the other topic you have running on the event viewer errors - where I was helping
http://forums.techguy.org/windows-8/1085985-event-viewer-id-help-please.html

as I feel the other topic could simply have been continued to encompass this aspect.


----------



## markshim (Jan 20, 2009)

I don't know the full name for the drivers on the asus website but they are there. 

What are you saying isn't right about the blue screen report I posted?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

PLEASE send me the link to where you found those drivers for the Asus board on windows 8 64 bit, as I must be looking at the wrong Asus sabretooth
http://www.asus.com/Motherboard/SABERTOOTH_990FX/#support_Download_36

THANK YOU for replying

I am saying it is not what was wanted - unless as it is so difficult to read I am missing it, that is the lower half of the window loaded modules - not the Nirsoft blue screen view analysis

If you can get me that dump file I will analyse it for you


----------



## markshim (Jan 20, 2009)

so is this what you wanted?

012013-13010-01.dmp 20/01/2013 09:04:43 0x00000109 a3a039d8`98ac57fc 00000000`00000000 506eaa98`182e4acb 00000000`00000102 ntoskrnl.exe ntoskrnl.exe+7b340 x64 ntoskrnl.exe+7b340 C:\Windows\MiniDump\012013-13010-01.dmp 8 15 9200 280,792

here is the link
http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=SABERTOOTH%20990FX%20R2.0&p=1&s=24&os=36&hashedid=Yk1gGoRISkgLawoj


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

*Yes my apologies - as you will see I was looking at the 990fx and on the link I sent they are not there*

I have not used Nirsoft Blue screen view on 8, actually I am not sure it is yet stated as being listed for 8 on the Nirsoft site, although it will I am sure run, certain reports are not provided on 64 bit systems

I will leave it with my colleague I am offline for 2 hours in any case

I would still proceed as I mentioned before - trouble shoot hardware and devices
Control Panel Troubleshooting
Hardware and devices

Good luck with it back in about 2 hrs


----------



## markshim (Jan 20, 2009)

hi,
I have some more info for you if it will help


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Sorry it is inconclusive as in red
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9200 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 9200.16461.amd64fre.win8_gdr.121119-1606
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`d7612000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`d78dca80
Debug session time: Sun Jan 20 04:04:07.824 2013 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:04:09.489
*******************************************************************************
* *
* Bugcheck Analysis *
* *
*******************************************************************************

CRITICAL_STRUCTURE_CORRUPTION (109)
This bugcheck is generated when the kernel detects that critical kernel code or
data have been corrupted. There are generally three causes for a corruption:
1) A driver has inadvertently or deliberately modified critical kernel code
or data.
2) A developer attempted to set a normal kernel breakpoint using a kernel
debugger that was not attached when the system was booted. Normal breakpoints,
"bp", can only be set if the debugger is attached at boot time. Hardware
breakpoints, "ba", can be set at any time.
3) A hardware corruption occurred, e.g. failing RAM holding kernel code or data.
Arguments:
Arg1: a3a039d898ac57fc, Reserved
Arg2: 0000000000000000, Reserved
Arg3: 506eaa98182e4acb, Failure type dependent information
Arg4: 0000000000000102, Type of corrupted region, can be
0 : A generic data region
1 : Modification of a function or .pdata
2 : A processor IDT
3 : A processor GDT
4 : Type 1 process list corruption
5 : Type 2 process list corruption
6 : Debug routine modification
7 : Critical MSR modification

Debugging Details:
------------------

BUGCHECK_STR: 0x109

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT: 1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID: WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME: csrss.exe

CURRENT_IRQL: 2

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER: from 0000000000000000 to fffff800d768d340

STACK_TEXT: 
fffff880`033c22a8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000109 a3a039d8`98ac57fc 00000000`00000000 506eaa98`182e4acb : nt!KeBugCheckEx

STACK_COMMAND: kb

SYMBOL_NAME: ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE

FOLLOWUP_NAME: MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: Unknown_Module

IMAGE_NAME: Unknown_Image

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP: 0

BUCKET_ID: BAD_STACK

Followup: MachineOwner
---------


----------



## markshim (Jan 20, 2009)

Forgot to say I ram sfc/scannow and it found curupt files and fixed them. But I don't know what they were? I have also put my ram back to defaults, before I had it on a oc profile. The oc profile ran fine when I had windows 7 tho so I don't know why it wouldn't in windows 8 ?


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

d/load and run the h/drive makers diagnostic utility on the h/drive

http://www.tacktech.com/display.cfm?ttid=287


----------



## markshim (Jan 20, 2009)

done this already they pass. my corsair ssd doesn`t have a diagnostic utility


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

try this one on the ssd

http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/Hard-Disk-Utils/SSDlife-Free.shtml

http://www.handyarchive.com/Utilities/File-Management/102396-SSDLife.html

run

chkdsk /f


----------



## Danvan123 (Jan 13, 2013)

your better off swapping back to windows 7, windows 8 is not great for gaming and is still quite buggy for gaming pc's.
It's a laptop os


----------



## markshim (Jan 20, 2009)

yeh I was just thinking the same. someone on another forum said with all the problem I have had so far it would be best to reinstall the os again. but I think I will just go back to good old 7. don't really like 8 anyway


----------



## markshim (Jan 20, 2009)

I used that ssd tool and it said my drive is excellent condition and the life is still 1215 or something like that


----------



## Danvan123 (Jan 13, 2013)

What ever people say, windows 8 is awful...
it was made for the people who are new to computers and didnt have us gamers in mind


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

What it is - Windows 8 - whatever else are the merits or otherwise is even more susceptible to driver problems than 7 was
If it were me before you make the rather drastic decision to return to 7, although that is what a lot of people are doing, I would ensure that you replace all Beta or non certified drivers with the WHQL ones if you can find them.
I would run sfc again as if it finds errors a second time, clearly something is wrong, it is recommended that you run it three times if necessary

I would also disconnect all except mouse keyboard and monitor

Additionally I would see if it still crashes in F8 Disable driver signature enforcement and indeed in Low Resolution Mode and Safe Mode with networking - obviously one at time and test

I am running a triple boot with 8 Prof, 7 Prof and XP
I am not saying I am taken with 8 to the extent that I would run it as my only Windows, and cannot comment on its gaming ability etc, as I do not game, but it is unfair to blame the OS for what is clearly not the problem.


----------



## markshim (Jan 20, 2009)

all my drivers are WHQL and I have run the sfc 3 times already and it said the 2nd and 3rd time it ok. but I agree with the other guys windows 8 is awful, not for desktop users or gamers. wasted my money on it. it looks rubbish because Microsoft say it will save battery life, well I have have a desktop not a laptop or tablet Microsoft made a big mistake on this. its going. thanks for your help tho.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Your decision but this


> it looks ..... because Microsoft say it will save battery life, well I have have a desktop not a laptop or tablet


is simply a matter of choosing your power plan and as it knows the desktop does not have a battery it is intelligent enough to recognise that and will not offer options re the shutdown sleep hibernate turn off hard drive etc when on battery

Please edit OUT the word .... as I have done in quoting you in this reply.
and finally good luck with it and please mark the topic solved by clicking on the mark solved button on YOUR post.


----------



## markshim (Jan 20, 2009)

Lol done. Thanks.


----------

